# washing the computer keyboard



## mkenigs (Dec 3, 1998)

itried posting this some days ago-will try again. i heard that you can clean the keyboard in the dishwasher-if so,please give me details,including how to dry it.thanks


----------



## cadlenc (Jun 9, 2001)

wow! in the dishwasher! never heard of that. they make plenty of stuff out there (like compressed air that you can blow your keyboard off with). i would use air, and get a container of computer wipes (fast evaporating), and wipe the external parts of the keyboard off (all while the computer is turned off). you can even pluck the keys off and clean them with soap and water.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

mkenigs
I heard and read allot of foolishness but this one ranks right up there. Would you put you boombox or TV in the dishwasher? The keyboard is electronic and has pressure sensitive pads amongst other componants. Yes it would clean the unit, probably not damage the components unless the heat or water distorts them, But how would you insure it was completely dry? Also the soap and water would leave residue making more problems.
Whoever said that to you needs to take thier keyboard and do what they said. 
cadlenc has some fine suggestions for cleaning.
Dave


----------



## Mandark (Jun 15, 2001)

Once, a user I know spilled Orange Juice on her keyboard and it stopped working. My brother and I removed the circuit board and did just that, washed it in a dishwasher with the heat (drying) cycle turned off. It came out great and performed beautifully.

We also washed all the keys in the sink with regular dish soap and the keyboard case as well to get rid of any sticky residue.

Don't worry about completely dry. If you let it sit for a day I guarantee it will be dry.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I have heard about this in the book by Mike Myers, although he says not to try it. It'll be my bloody luck to stick it in the washing machine....Oh, the spin cycle!!

eddie

btw, washing trainers either way works wonders.

Hmmm, do I need to get out more?


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

My friend's keyboard got water spilled on it, and although it dried out fully, some of the keys no longer work. But hell, only some of them - who needs Shift, F, G, H, Delete, and @ anyway?!

Gram


----------



## Patrick-iWeb (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey Davey,

My name is Patrick, i work as a SysAdmin for a well known web hosting cie. and when i first heard about someone wanting to put a keyboard in a dishwasher , i couldn't stop joking about it , but we do have a dishwasher here and tested it , guess what , my arms fell , the keyboard works perfectly ... even the num lock, caps lock, and scroll lock leds are working.. As GRAM123 , i had a keyboard a couple of years ago , spilled 3 drops of water on it and a couple of letters wouldn't work anymore.. now we possess a brand new 5 years old pocket lint free and hair free keyboard ..

makes no sense.

a keyboard would not resist to a little fresh water , but would resist to a lot of heat mixed with water and soap .

Patrick.



Davey7549 said:


> mkenigs
> I heard and read allot of foolishness but this one ranks right up there. Would you put you boombox or TV in the dishwasher? The keyboard is electronic and has pressure sensitive pads amongst other componants. Yes it would clean the unit, probably not damage the components unless the heat or water distorts them, But how would you insure it was completely dry? Also the soap and water would leave residue making more problems.
> Whoever said that to you needs to take thier keyboard and do what they said.
> cadlenc has some fine suggestions for cleaning.
> Dave


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Why waste the hot water... 

Micro Inovations

buck


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

buck52 said:


> Why waste the hot water...
> 
> Micro Inovations
> 
> buck


 :up: :up:


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

http://www.moddingzone.com/articles/keyboardwashing/


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I just figured a way to make some quick cash. Send me your dirty keyboard and allow me to turn it into a new one again. It's obvious those that have the time to clean one really have better things to do if they stopped and thought about it. For 40 bucks plus S+H it will get done. I'll buy you a new one and keep the change. Everyone wins... you, me + Best Buy. ( for an extra $40 I'll turn it into a cordless) How bout a mouse? Is your dirty? We can resolve that as well!


----------



## doggard (Oct 18, 2002)

I understand the shower is also a good place to clean keyboards too but ensure to dry it properly for a day or two in a warm place like an airing cupboard before use.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

With the price of keyboards (almost free or free after rebate) who wants to clean them?


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

AcaCandy said:


> With the price of keyboards (almost free or free after rebate) who wants to clean them?


 Hey, I clean mine cause I'm cheap. But I just take the top off and spray 409 on it, let it set awhile and rinse it off with hot water. It takes about 10 minutes to clean it and about 20 minutes to get the water out of the top before I put it back on. Besides, I paid dearly for this keyboard. $800. Long story.


----------



## Maritimesea (Sep 9, 2004)

Aww damn! Now you guys got me thinking of washing my keyboard!


----------



## doggard (Oct 18, 2002)

Now we`ll have to debate which soap powder gives a better clean


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Flex Keyboard is waterproof.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/flexkeyboard.php


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

I clean my keyboard with a Q-tip (or 40  ) and rubbing alcohol, because I have way too much time and no life!
Hey, talking about cleaning, what IS that black crud that gets on the wheels inside my mouse, that I have to chip off?  

Carolyn


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

mightyqueenc said:


> I clean my keyboard with a Q-tip (or 40  ) and rubbing alcohol, because I have way too much time and no life!
> Hey, talking about cleaning, what IS that black crud that gets on the wheels inside my mouse, that I have to chip off?
> 
> Carolyn


It's Ontario smog!  
Tip: Buy yourself a cordless optical mouse. You never have to clean them.  
* Hi Carolyn  *


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

Wimpy369 said:


> It's Ontario smog!
> Tip: Buy yourself a cordless optical mouse. You never have to clean them.
> * Hi Carolyn  *


Nope...it's* Toronto's *smog! 

*Hi Wimpy*


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I use the alcohol swabs to clean my mouse with.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

mightyqueenc said:


> Nope...it's* Toronto's *smog!
> 
> *Hi Wimpy*


Um......... Last time I was in Hog Town I had to go through Ontario, I think.  I know what it is....It's the Export A smoke from Quebec.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Now, I put my MOUSE in the dishwasher


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

AcaCandy said:


> Now, I put my MOUSE in the dishwasher


How do you expect me to make a living?


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

"For Sale". Absolutely spotless keyboard and mouse. Both sold "as is" 

Contact gerry


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wimpy369 said:


> How do you expect me to make a living?


Start bathing cats instead  The mice will follow


----------



## lizard (May 11, 2004)

I always use a slightly soapy damp cloth and a Q-tip to clean my keyboard because I have way too much time and no life either.  

I don't have a dishwasher(bachelor) but I have a power-washer. 
If I keep my foot on the keyboard parts, you think I can blast them clean?  

As I was saying in another forum recently, amazing scientific discoveries are made almost everyday! :up:  

_


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I bought some skins for my keyboards. Paid 50 cents each down at office depot for fellowes custom skin guards. It looks a little odd on my gyration ultras and my logitech wireless elites, but at least I can take the skin off and wash it in the sink without worries.


----------



## seven (Jun 14, 2003)

Do you suggest taking the keys off before you put it in the washing machine? or throw it in as is?
I have a bunch of old ones, I just may try this tonight.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do one of each 

I don't think they will come out working in any event 

BTW, they said dishwasher, not washing machine


----------



## doggard (Oct 18, 2002)

You could seal it in a plastic bag to stop the keys being lost  [tongue-in-cheek]


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Watch the heating elements too 

I see the potential for a dishwasher service call


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Turn off the heat drying and use the air dry option.


----------



## roban (Jul 9, 2002)

I can't believe I just read 3 pages of this!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

roban said:


> I can't believe I just read 3 pages of this!


But did you save money on your car insurance with Geico


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

hewee said:


> Turn off the heat drying and use the air dry option.


Are those blow dryer instructions? 

New Keyboard ----- free after rebate.
Washing Machine repair call ----- $100
Telling your friends your keyboard made it thru the rinse cycle ---- PRICELESS


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

candy


----------



## cjthib (Apr 5, 2004)

I put my keyboard in the dishwasher but it was attached to my laptop and now it doesn't work....mmmmm...
On the serious side I use alcohol wipe pads and they work fine. They are quick and easy and I take them along when I travel..........


----------



## doggard (Oct 18, 2002)

You travel with the alchohol and the wipes??


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I've been working on a solution and here's what I have so far. I designed it large enough so I can do about 500 at a time.  
What you think so far? :up: :down:


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

hehehe. That comment about the skins: back in elementry school we had to do typing stuff. In sixth grade they got rid of the wood platforms they used to use to keep us from looking with rubbery tan colored skins. Couldnt type worth **** on em.


----------



## cjthib (Apr 5, 2004)

OK doggard, I am taking my alcohol, wipes and dirty keyboard back to the photo album thread where I am appreciated..


----------



## Valerie123 (Oct 18, 2004)

roban said:


> I can't believe I just read 3 pages of this!


Yea, me neither lol

This is really interesting, I've never heard of putting a keyboard in the dishwasher.....if only I *had* a dishwasher...


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Wimpy369 said:


> It's Ontario smog!
> Tip: Buy yourself a cordless optical mouse. You never have to clean them.
> * Hi Carolyn  *


Don't say that. Optical mice do have to be cleaned sometimes depending on the kind of mousepad you use. I had this one mousepad that was a sponge one but it had a hard plastic top. For some reason, the little pads on my optical mouse constantly got crud on them that I had to scratch off to keep the mouse moving smoothly. I finally invested in a good hard plastic mouse pad designed especially for optical mice and haven't had a problem since!


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

If you really want to "wash" your keyboard, I wouldn't use anything but distilled water. Why? Spring water and other kinds of water has minerals in it that could build up on your keyboard's circuitry causing problems. But honestly, I don't think I'd do that. I just take the keyboard apart piece by piece and clean it with a cotton swab and rubbing alcohol. I am willing to take the time to do this because I have a Microsoft Internet Keyboard and I can't afford the $30 to buy a new one.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Holly3278 said:


> Don't say that. Optical mice do have to be cleaned sometimes depending on the kind of mousepad you use. I had this one mousepad that was a sponge one but it had a hard plastic top. For some reason, the little pads on my optical mouse constantly got crud on them that I had to scratch off to keep the mouse moving smoothly. I finally invested in a good hard plastic mouse pad designed especially for optical mice and haven't had a problem since!


What I meant Holly was you don't have to clean the internal parts. You know, the wheels and axles that get the hair and crud wrapped around them. The little feet may get sticky with dirt and the oils from your hands but that isn't a biggie to most people. I have been using the same cordless mouse and an expensive special cloth type mouse-pad for over 2 1/2 years and haven't had to clean anything.......ever.


----------



## n79ford (Feb 7, 2003)

I had a post going as well about this subject, i did try it with a .50 keyboard, it was a no go.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

doggard said:


> I understand the shower is also a good place to clean keyboards.


Don't know about that, but I'll test it out with AcaCandy!


----------



## hackneytech (Oct 12, 2004)

Windex and a garden hose !


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Well,

I think that what has worked for me is first shutdown your computer. Than, take a Q-Tip, moistened with alcohol and gently go between the keys. If you don't have alcohol (rubbing) you should just VERY, VERY, SLIGHTLY moisten your finger on the cotton swab and go in-between the keys. You will get a lot of hair and dirt out that way.

As a side note you can do the same thing cleaning your mouse if it becomes stickey or sparadic in its movements. Wipe off the mouseball with a lint-free dry cloth. You can also use alcohol or SLIGHTLY moisen your finger and scrape of any dirt on those two black bars inside your mouse. The black bars control left and right motion. So many people just clean the mouse-ball and forget about those black bars. Always shut-down your computer before doing any cleaning.

Jack


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

You can clean your keyboard spotless but there is no need to use a dishwasher or even disassemble it.

Candy is right, they are so cheap (I typically pay as little as $5 at computer shows and presently have about 5 spare new ones) but also I do get the wild hair and clean one.

The best way is one of the spray foam cleaners. Like Big Wally (Get mine at the local grocery store). Hold the keyboard upside down. Spray up at an angle of like 30 degrees. You are trying not to get the foam to go pass the keys, more a surface covering. Wait until it turns liquid and runs down and starts to drip from the keys bringing all the gunk with it, always keeping the keyboard upside down, wipe will a paper towel while still upside down. Any residue that gets by the keys turns to a powder when dry. Blow out with air.

I also like a cleaning fluid used in the auto-body trade to clean cars before painting them. Called Dupont 3919. Use it for cleaning electronics, including my mouse. That black goo is oil / dirt from your skin. I use a small sharp knife to scrape the rollers first, then the 3919 with a cue tip. Newspaper is the best thing to buff the ball, once cleaned, it leaves no lint. The 3919 really is designed for sucking all oils, grease, hydrocarbons, sort of acts like a freon, leaves no residue film. Works far better than alcohols, no rubbing required, just a dampen trowel to touch up the keyboard where the cleaner might miss.

If the cleaning doesn't fix the keyboard or make it feel right, what the Hey, go get another new one off the spare pile.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

What about those little electronic mini-vacs? Do they work? Or are they just a sales pitch?

Jack

PS. If you need to blow dry the thing DON'T put it on the high heat setting!


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

Jack1000 said:


> What about those little electronic mini-vacs? Do they work? Or are they just a sales pitch?
> 
> Jack


Naw, I don't put much faith in them lil anythings. If you really want the suck, fire up the Olde Kirby and pull the charge out of the coupling capacitors.


----------



## ewyre (Jan 3, 2005)

Reading this makes me wanna take my keyboard to the laundromat and throw it in a frontloader. I would love to see it survive the spin cycle in one of those ;p


----------



## Lamees (Jan 15, 2005)

Maritimesea said:


> Aww damn! Now you guys got me thinking of washing my keyboard!


lol
Me too
U know what.. I once spilled some milk on my keyboard.Guess what happened.NOTHING! 
It worked even better  
How about spilling coffee on it? Would it make it draw by itself or something?


----------



## Graiskye (Nov 12, 2004)

Come on I need some more, more tips (eyes bugged out, arms crossed,fists clenched,somebody needs a fix)!!!! More importantly I need a new keyboard, popped the space bar off( only 'cause it finally stayed down) and it was bunged to the max. Yellow crud that reminded me of ear wax?????? Grouse eh?? Oh well, let the dog lick it clean, works great now!!!! Just kidding I would never be so mean to my dog Sara, so I let my nephew Aidan wash it. I think he may have been behind the 'Goo' in the first place, he's only six, smart little bugger though. Oh well just thought this was a laugh. take care Graiskye  ps remember the days when we weren't allowed to 'Play' on the computer, 'might wreck the keyboard hitting the keys to hard!!'


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

If you know a techie. (or want to do it yourself If you are computer savvey)

Just have him/her (or you if applicable to being computer savvy) shut down the computer, than open the keyboard and you can have him/her (or you) clean it with cotton swabs (i.e Q-Tips) and rubbing alchohal. If you want more cleaning surface area, get some big cotton balls. When done, take a dry, lint-free cloth and wipe off any accumulated little cotton threads. Than let it dry out COMPLETELY and reassemble the keyboard case. People say this works great.

Jack


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Finally got around to taking apart my logitech wireless optical elite keyboard and cleaning the non-electronic parts in the shower.. It sure needed a bath..


----------



## ManBehindGod (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey, you guys really make me wanna throw my keyboard in our dishwasher.. lol

I've spilled juice on my keyboard and know what? ants came and made my keyboard

their home. now, 4 keys are not working, maybe in this few weeks, all of the keys

will stop working. lol. so now, i'm really IRRITATED WITH ANTS.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You need to take it apart and do a good cleaning.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2005)

ive got a wireless microsoft keyboard which was about $70 when i bought it

its filthy from me eating and typing...

would i clean a wireless keyboard the samje way or would it have other components that i shouldnt mess with


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2005)

oops i meant to post a reply to the keyboard cleaning forum.. could you move this please?


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just use a household Vacuum cleaner(with the small attachments) and then spay your keyboard using the new pledge cleaner at: http://www.pledge.com/family_multi.html and go from there............ 

We clean 30 or more computers a day using this product (pledge cleaner)and a air compressor.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Have a look at this:    http://vujnovic.free.fr/ztw/Smoking_keyboard.jpg


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow he needs a new one there.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

xgerryx said:


> Have a look at this:    http://vujnovic.free.fr/ztw/Smoking_keyboard.jpg


Hey I can use that keyboard for my computer at: http://snipurl.com/dt3q


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Did you notice that "Smoking" has got a new mouse?


----------



## MN_N8VTech (Jun 7, 2001)

Wow, 5 pages on this and I thought I was bored just cuz Im reading it.  I dont know if anyone else posted it in this thread, but when I took PC Hardware&Software 1 it actually says right in the book that to clean a keyboard it is recommended to wash it in a bathtub and let it air dry. If anyones truly interested I can post back tomorrow with what book/pg #. LOL Its an A+ core book too.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

If U would please post: clean a keyboard it is recommended to wash it in a bathtub and let it air dry. From your book page. After 5 pages on this why not finish it off with a PC book.


----------



## MN_N8VTech (Jun 7, 2001)

"*Major spills on the keyboard*When coffee or other drinks with sugar in them spill on the keyboard, they create a sticky mess. The best solution is to thoroughly rinse the keyboard in running water, such as a bathroom shower. Make sure the keyboard dries thoroughly before you use it. Let it dry for two days on its own, or less if you set it out in the sun or in front of a fan."
*Enhanced A+ Guide to Managing and Maintaining Your PC 
Enhanced Third Edition-Course technology Thompson Learning*


----------



## MN_N8VTech (Jun 7, 2001)

Sorry, I was wrong......it was a shower not a bathtub


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

if my keyboard looked that bad and my pc room was in that big of a mess...i think i would clean it....Good Grief.....


----------



## Athought (Mar 31, 2005)

I put mine in the washing machine, seemed fine. But what setting do you use in the clothes dryer? ....nevermind i'll figure it out


----------



## Flexifoil (Feb 18, 2004)

If you just want to clean the grime off the exterior of your keyboard, I have found that a baby wipe works great on all computer external plastics.

They are also useful for valeting the dashboard and plastics of the car (then lightly buff with soft cloth) also TV's as they work as an anti-static and reduce dust. I've found cheep own brands work best as they contain less moisturiser.


----------



## MN_N8VTech (Jun 7, 2001)

Just another tidbit for this thought- It was my understanding that most keyboards nowadays have "spill proof technology". No joke, Ive seen that on several.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Yeah--throw em out and buy another piece of ****!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes most I have seen is just a rubber like pad laying inside the keyboard that your keyboard buttom press down on.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

U can have one of the kids clean your keyboard and laptop AT: http://www.joe-ks.com/MultiMedia/HelpfulKids.htm click on Helpful Kids Clean More Than Dishes link ....................


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

He hee


----------



## Biv. (Dec 28, 2002)

I have used distilled water to wash out a key board after some one poured coffee in it. You have to turn it off and let it dry for a couple of days. Maye sure it is dry before hooking it back up. This is a last resort, don't do it just for the fun of it


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

was this the shortest question with the longest answer? I can't believe it either, that I read the whole thing. The question was posted in 2001 and after 4 years we still wonder how to clean the keyboard? I would have thought, this tip is a joke. but now I just might try to clean my keyborad if someone can tell me how to disengage it off my laptop? OR how about this? tie the keyboard behind a boat and drag it thru the lake, as my hubby suggested once to do the dishes, that would clean it


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Unless you paid a lot of money for the keyboard, throw it out and buy another one. Works for me


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I will attempt this on laptop keyboards, but I normally pitch desktop keyboards that get drowned.


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

This thread is still alive....

Alan


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

We have to kill some time somewhere, don't we?


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

A good sandblasting, followed by a acidwash, followed by immersion in solvent and detergent, followed by a full ultrasonic cleansing rinse bath, followed by windtunnel testing for drying and aerodynamics, followed by tests involving crash dummies..


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Sounds good to me.

Alan


----------



## stryker23 (May 23, 2004)

I read this dishwashing thing in the _A+ Certification for Dummies 2nd edition_ by Ron Gilster which was published in 2001. Ironically around the same time this thread began. Its on page 263 "Practicing safe keyboarding" 
"If soda pop or some other sticky stuff spills on your keyboard, you can rinse it with water, soak it in a sink or tub, or even put it through a dishwasher rinse cycle without using dishwasher or any other kind of soap. If you live out in the boondocks and have really gunky well water, use distilled water or Perrier or such to rinse the keyboard.

Be absolutely sure the keyboard is dry before reconnecting it to the computer and turning the power back on. Otherwise, any water left on the keyboard can at best cause phantom key connections or at worst, short out the keyboard membrane or switches. I don't recommend using a hairdryer or heat lamp to dry the keyboard, either. I guess a hairdryer is okay if you use only cold air, but a can of compressed air may be a better idea all around for blowing out any water in the mechanisms. In fact, I don't know that I'd actually wash the keyboard; if it's really that bad, perhaps a new keyboard is a better idea."

Its nice how it tells you all that and then just suggest buying a new one anyways.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

*I can't believe this thread is still alive....*

I mean...how many ways are there to clean a darn keyboard??


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

painting keyboard

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=painting+keyboard&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## myluvnttl (Aug 13, 2004)

Hmmm I should clean my keyboard on my notebook!!!!!! Did u say put it in the dish washer, and put some soap and what??? OPSSSSS Did you say NOT THE WHOLE Notebook???????


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Put the whole notebook in, you'll be amazed how much better a clean machine runs! 

JOKE ALERT, DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME!


----------



## noobie777 (Apr 17, 2005)

u can actually wash the whole notebook. But make sure that you DO NOT power it on unless it is COMPLETELY dried up.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, anyone that washes an assembled notebook is in for a nasty surprise. There is no practical way to dry it, and soaking the hard disk, floppy, or CD will probably do them no good. There are things you can wash, and things you shouldn't wash. I've washed components, like the MB and other smaller PCB's in a laptop, but I totally disassemble them before doing so.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You right John it can be bad to get some parts wet.

Now here is the best way to clean a hard drive but it will not work again after doing so.
http://www.pcnineoneone.com/howto/cleandrive1.html


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome teengeekgrrl. Was a funny way to clean you hard drive. 
Yea lots of cool keyboard and cases you can get.


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

I saw on tv that your typical keyboard is several times filthier than your bathroom. Been using Lysol and a rag lately...hahaha.


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

For the life of me, I just can't remember the name of the show. It may have been a local news story, or perhaps a segment from 20/20. Must be getting old...Hahaha.


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

I learned a LOT from this topic. Thanks  Dave


----------



## forum2forum (Apr 28, 2005)

Laptop keyboard or detachable keyboard? For the detachable one, I'd heard a colleague say he used a bottle of alcohol because then the alcohol will evaporate without a trace, and still able to flush out the debris from below those keys. Keyboards shouldn't be very dirty unless we consume food right there or scratches our head often ... you know the dandruff drops. 

Dusting everyday and keeping it covered is still the best way for me.


----------



## karnak (Apr 25, 2005)

Yes you can successfully wash a keyboard in the dishwasher. The way I do it is completely disassemble it, removing all the buttons and circuit board. (You do not want to get that wet) Its not that complicated inside. Wipe the membrane off with soap and water and place the rest of the plastic parts on the top rack of the dishwasher. In my dishwasher I have a small basket on the silverware holder with a lid that snaps shut and I place the buttons in there to keep them from flying around but you can also put them in an old nylon stocking. They come very clean that way a lot faster than hand washing. Let the parts air dry or use a blow dryer before reassembling and I guarantee it will look like a brand new one. A word to the wise, although you don't have to worry about the lettering coming off, if the keyboard is black, it will discolor it to a dark gray. Happy Cleaning......


----------



## Glottis (Jan 31, 2003)

I read this thread with so much interest, thank you!
I've just ordered a dishwasher for my keyboard. 

But if you don't want to do what I did (order a dishwasher for ur k/b), we're now in 2006, not in 2001, and there are better ways to clean keyboards! Do everything the natural way:

1. Spill some coke on ur k/b
2. Bring some ants to "lick" the sticky stuff off (they'll eat the dust and hair along with the sugar). Or just let them smell their way to the k/b.
3. Bring an anteater to eat the ants. Make sure it doesn't eat the keys along with the ants.
4. Get rid of the anteater.
5. Disassemble the keyboard and wash it in the dishwasher to get rid of the mess that the anteater had left. Make sure to order a dishwasher before performing all these steps (if u already have a dishwasher, don't order a new one).
6. Reassemble the k/b when it dries.

Tony. (This is not the last step, this is my name)


----------



## MN_N8VTech (Jun 7, 2001)

You're kidding right karnak? I would think you would waste more $ on the hot water and electricity than a new keyboard. I can get good quality wireless keyboard and mouse combos for less than $20.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

pctech_wannabe said:


> You're kidding right karnak? I would think you would waste more $ on the hot water and electricity than a new keyboard. I can get good quality wireless keyboard and mouse combos for less than $20.


Send me one!


----------



## jatmon1 (Jan 9, 2005)

I, too, can't believe this thread is stillgoing on. I just take mine apart, clean it, and put back together. I am NOT going to buy a dishwasher, just to clean keyboards when it is a whole lot cheaper to take apart and clean or buy a NEW one.


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

I am still waiting for my keyboard to get dirty...it is 5 years old, and i shake it out, and surface clean it...but i would never dream of dismatling it....it looks clean to me....will it start squeaking or something when it is dirty?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The tulips growing from between the keys is a big clue.


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

Gabriel said:


> I am still waiting for my keyboard to get dirty...it is 5 years old, and i shake it out, and surface clean it...but i would never dream of dismatling it....it looks clean to me....will it start squeaking or something when it is dirty?


You must not shed as badly as Candy.


----------

